# Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.



## ZanderSeifi (18. März 2012)

Hallo Schleppangler,

habe in letzter zeit mal ein versuch unternommen um Ghost Sidplaner selber zu bauen. 

Die teile dafür habe ich fast kostenlos bekommen.
Zwar sind sie noch nicht fertig aber muß sagen sehen schon mal toll aus.

Weitere Bilder folgen .


----------



## ZanderSeifi (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So hier noch ein Bild von den fast fertigen.

Müssen nur noch die Clips ran und dann ab auf den See


----------



## perikles (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

die dinger kommen mir bekannt vor^^ gruss aus münchen

als tipp: säge das rohr vorne etwas schräger ab, dann liegt er noch besser im wasser

ps:krass hätte nicht gedacht das einer die dinger nachbastelt


----------



## perikles (20. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

so schauts bei mir aus


----------



## Franky (21. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hmm.... Kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor........... :q
Habter die schon "trockengetestet"???


----------



## ZanderSeifi (21. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

in der Wanne sah es gut aus|rolleyes
Heut habsch mir die Clips geholt morgen noch Edelstahlschrauben und dann gehts auch gleich ab in Fluß zum richtigen testen.|supergri





Franky schrieb:


> Hmm.... Kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor........... :q
> Habter die schon "trockengetestet"???


----------



## perikles (21. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

also wenn du in die rute und rolle ausgabe märz schaust, da habe ich ihn in der praxis getestet^^


----------



## Franky (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum DEINE Dinger so extrem nah an denen in der R&R sind.......


----------



## Seele (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Interessant finde ich, dass ASO vorne kein Blei dran hat und ihr schon. Bei meinen nachgebauten habe ich sogar nur vorne Blei dran sonst würde er immer aus dem Wasser hüpfen weil er wegen dem Ködergewicht hecklastig wird.


----------



## perikles (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@franky: ja^^ jetzt habe ich mich endlich geoutet 

@seele: ohne gewichte habe ich die dinger noch nicht getestet, aber ich habe auch festgestellt, das mit den gewichten vorne die planer auch grössere köder leichter verkraften als ohne


----------



## Norweger2000 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Moin, sehen echt genial aus ! Wielange habt Ihr für bauen gebraucht ?
Die Materialen sind aus dem Baumarkt ?

Stehe schon länger vor der Entscheidung mir welche zu kaufen, nur ist mir ASO zu teuer...

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schöner Bastelfred! Vielleicht schreibt ihr mal was zu den verwendeten Materialien und Maßen.

Unter www.hbholzmaus.de gibt es günstig Rohrstücke und Materialien die sich für Tauchschaufeln, finnische Sideplaner etc eignen. Vielleicht auch für dieses Projekt.


----------



## perikles (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@mathias: nein, nicht alle materialien bekommst du im baumarkt, also ich habe ca.3std für einen gebraucht, weil ich keine maschinen hatte und alles mit der hand zusägen, abschleifen musste, das verkleben/verfugen braucht auch noch eine gute zeit,

@bulettenbär:super seite danke


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Aber welchen Kunststoff habt ihr nun verwendet? Rohrdurchmesser? Geklebt oder geschweisst? 

Haut mal in die Tasten, wir sind hier nicht bei kucken aber nicht anfassen! #h

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## ZanderSeifi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Also zum Material.

IM OBI,Bauhaus und Praktiker gab es bei mir keine durchsichtigen Rohre zu kaufen.|gr:#d
Da ich in ner Spedition Arbeite und wir auch kunden haben die mit Kunststoff zu tun haben hat ich glück das da ein 45cm stück übrig war.|rolleyes

Und von meinen alten Terrarium hatte ich die Plexiglas scheiben übrig. Als Leim habe ich mir den UHU Kunststoff leim geholt.

Und die Clips im Angelladen für 5,99€ das stück.
Und das Blei im Reifenladen 120g in 5g stücken für 2€.

Habe für meine zwei Planer gerade mal 15€ bezahlt + 2,5 stunden gesamt arbeit (habe immer bloß etwas gemacht zwecks zeitmangel).


----------



## ZanderSeifi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Das Kunstoffrohr habe ich in 3cm durchmesser genommen.


PERIKLES: daher kamen mir deine hier bekannt vor. Habe sie in der zeitung gesehen und gleich als vorbild genommen.
Du hast ein Zweikomponentenkleber benutzt ? ich habe mir den UHU Spezial Kunstoff kleber für 4€ geholt der auch durchsichtig ist.
Habe somit nicht diese ( nicht böse sein) grob sichtbaren kleberänder wie bei dir in der Zeitung. Hoffe das hält auch ?
Aber nur durch deinen ARTIKEL bin ich auf die Idee gekommen DANKE dafür.#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Vielen Dank für die Angaben! 

Es wird auch nicht soviel Kosten wenn man sich das Material im Inet kauft. Das meiste hab ich hier noch vom Wobblerbau liegen. Werde mir wohl 4 Stück bauen. Bei weniger lohnen sich die Versandkosten nicht...

Gruß

Björn

Hier gibt es die schwedische Low-Budget-Version ohne Plexiglasrohr: http://esoxhunting.blogspot.de/2012/01/bygg-egna-ghostparavaner.html


----------



## perikles (23. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@zanderseifi: ja, da ich keinen spezialkleber kaufen wollte, gabs halt den epoxid-harz^^ die bastelanleitung war für leute gedacht, die wie ich, kaum handwerkliches geschick besitzen und auch keinen bastelraum mit dementsprechenden werkzeug ihr eigen nennen 
freut mich, dass dir dieser artikeln geholfen hat 

petri aus münchen


----------



## Seele (23. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Kann wirklich jeder nachbauen. Es gehen auch normale Styrodurplatten wem die sichtigkeit nicht so wichtig ist. Als Kleber habe ich Sikumed verwendet und wie gesagt das Blei nur vorne befestigt. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die das bei ASO hinten hin machen, gibt für mich auch keine logische Erklärung. ist ja klar, dass er dann nach oben weg will.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (23. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich habe das Blei beidseitig und vorn dran gemacht weil dies im Artikel von Perikles stand , hatte davor keine Ahnung davon und hab es mal aus spaß nachgebaut.
Habe auch kein Bastelraum in dem sinne gehabt , habe alles im Keller oder mit den Kidis auf dem Balkone in Handarbeit (Sägen) hergestellt.
Werde sie morgen im Fluß Testen(heut zu lang gearbeitet) testen und glei mal paar Bilder machen und euch zukommen lassen. |rolleyes


----------



## DaHuaba28 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Kann man den Artikel noch irgendwo im Netz finden? Hab leider das Heft versäumt!


----------



## ZanderSeifi (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So bin ebend zurück vom Testen.#h

Muss sagen sieht gut aus und laufen prima.

Habe sie mit Wobbler und Gummi getestet. 

Einzige verbesserung die ich vornehme ist das hintere Blei mehr in die mitte kleben ,da bei starker strömung der Planer anfängt vorn hochzukommen und umzukippen#d

Aber sonst top Teile für wenig Geld und mit viel Spaß erarbeitet.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So hier zwei Bilder


----------



## perikles (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@huba: werde ihn irgendwann hochladen^^ vielleicht kann ihn ja einer zwischenzeitlich kurz erklären wie des geht, bin zur zeit etwas schreibfaul^^


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schön das es hier weitergeht. Danke für die Bilder. Bin gespannt was noch so kommt, da ich auch die Zeitung verpasst habe. Wie jede andere Zeitung auch. Ein Hoch aufs Forum!


----------



## perikles (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

so läuft er bei mir


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hi 

wirklich Top Eigenbauten hier #6 

Habt ihr evt. eine günstige Quelle für die 
release clips, kann da irgendwie nichts finden.

Dank euch #6


----------



## ZanderSeifi (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Habe meine aus dem Angelladen für 5,99€. Glaub günstiger bekommst sie kaum und wenn dann bestimmt nur Müll.#d

Und wenn du so Chinamüll für 2,50€ holst und der alle paar Meter ausklingt hast auch keine freunde dran.:c

Meine waren von Iron Clow und sind für die Downrigger gedacht gewesen mit nem Stahlseil dran.


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So "Chinamüll" gibt es billig bei Askari und Gerlinger. Oder auch die gleichen bedeutend teuerer bei Stollenwerk#q#q. 

Ob die was taugen vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Sehen alle gleich aus, manchmal sind die auch an Planern von Markenfirmen verbaut.

Aber meine die Chinateile wären auch so um 5€


----------



## Seele (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> So bin ebend zurück vom Testen.#h
> 
> Muss sagen sieht gut aus und laufen prima.
> 
> ...




Mach das Blei ganz vorne hin, dann kannst dir auch Bleigewicht sparen. Frag mich warum die das bei ASO nicht auch so machen. 



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wirklich Top Eigenbauten hier #6
> 
> ...




Direkt bei ASO hab ich glaub ich 5 Euro pro Clip gezahlt. Für die starken orangenen. Plus Versand logischerweise


----------



## ZanderSeifi (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Werd das mal Testen mit ganz vorn. Davor werde ich die aber in der Mitte testen um ein vergleich zu bekommen.|kopfkrat

Hoffe das der Wind bald ruhiger wird damit ich sie vom Schlauchboot aus zum Schleppen auf dem Bodensee Testen kann.|bigeyes

Hat schon jemand von euch hier versucht die Teile nachzubauen??;+


----------



## rotrunna (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich habe auch ein paar Fragen:

Stärke der Plexiglasplatte?
Längenangaben?

Oder finden sich die Maße in der R&R. Dann werde ich mir die kaufen. Das kommt billiger als sich einen originalen zu bestellen und dann den nachzubauen.


----------



## Seele (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Stärke nimmst so wie es dir gefällt. Umso geringer umso weniger Widerstand und Verwirbelungen, allerdings auch instabiler. Kommt also auch auf das Material an. 
Längen kannst du auch wählen wie du lustig bist. Meiner ist zum Beispiel nochmal fast 5cm größer als der Größte von ASO, hält aber auch prima große Köfis in der Strömung.


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Da habe ich immer noch keine Zahlen gehört. Das Brett 150 x 250 x 5 mm oder soetwas?


Welches Plexiglas benutz ihr. Bei Evonik gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen. Das eine soll hochglänzend sein und das andere matt, usw.


----------



## Seele (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Kommt drauf an auf was du fischst. Der eine Fischt auf Forellen der andere auf Waller, das ist ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Das ist mir schon klar. ASO hat 4 verschiedene Größen. Vielleicht kann ja einer die ungefähren Maße für alle Ausführungen nennen.


----------



## m.laut (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Hallo Schleppangler,
> 
> habe in letzter zeit mal ein versuch unternommen um Ghost Sidplaner selber zu bauen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich weis ja nicht ob man die einfach so nachbauen darf da es mit sicherheit ein Patent hat.


----------



## argon08 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr die platte ans rohr einfach aufgeklebt habt! die aso haben ne nut die natürlich schon zur stabilität beiträgt! 
ich hatte auch mal sowas nachgebaut und war mit dem resultat nicht ganz zu frieden! die aufgeklebte platte war instabil bei druck ist sie abgegangen! nächster schritt wäre gewesen transparente kleinstrohre an der klebenaht mit einzukleben, damit man einen besseren halt bekommt! bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen!
das besorgen der relaise clips gestalttet sich bei mir auch recht schwer! hab in der umgebeung nichts brauchbares finden können. teuer bezahlen lassen die sich das alle, das ist auf jeden fall schon mal klar! so ein kleiner clip kostet in der herstellung cent beträge!


----------



## ZanderSeifi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Kann sein das da ein Patent gibt ,aber solange das nur für den eigenbedarf ist und sie nicht verkauft werden wird sich keiner daran stören.|kopfkrat

Sonst hätte es doch auch nicht in der Zeitung veröffentlicht werden dürfen oder ?;+

Rotrunna;

mit 3-5mm bist gut dabei darunter wird zu dünn und die stabilität würde glaub recht niedrig sein.|kopfkrat

Habe das Rohr in 3mm stärke 3cm Durchmesser und 22cm länge genommen. Die 3 mm deshalb da es stabieler und besser zu sägen ist.

Die platte ist 16cm breit und 8cm lang(nach unten). und die Halterung für die Clips ca. 3 X 2cm.
Und vor dem kleben die Klebestellen schön anrauen mit Schleifpapier. |bigeyes


----------



## ZanderSeifi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Die Clips kannst zur Not auch selber bauen mit Schrauben ,Gummi und Flügelmutter.

Also ich habe keine (noch) Probleme damit da ich das Rohr davor angeraut habe und den Kleber mit 4 Schichten aufgetragen habe. 
Glaub die stärke der Platte spiel auch eine rolle. |bigeyes
Man kann auch in das Rohr ne Nut mit ner Flex oder so reinschneiden und die Platte beidseitig anschrägen und dann in de Nut Verkleben. Ist aber ein ganz stück mehrarbeit. |uhoh:


argon08 schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr die platte ans rohr einfach aufgeklebt habt! die aso haben ne nut die natürlich schon zur stabilität beiträgt!
> ich hatte auch mal sowas nachgebaut und war mit dem resultat nicht ganz zu frieden! die aufgeklebte platte war instabil bei druck ist sie abgegangen! nächster schritt wäre gewesen transparente kleinstrohre an der klebenaht mit einzukleben, damit man einen besseren halt bekommt! bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen!
> das besorgen der relaise clips gestalttet sich bei mir auch recht schwer! hab in der umgebeung nichts brauchbares finden können. teuer bezahlen lassen die sich das alle, das ist auf jeden fall schon mal klar! so ein kleiner clip kostet in der herstellung cent beträge!


----------



## argon08 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

mich würde viel mehr der durchmesser der verarbeiteten rohre interessieren! fals möglich da mal bitte nachmessen und ein aussenmass nennen! und wenn es nicht zu viel verlangt ist von mehreren die sowas gebaut haben, damit man mal vergleichen kann evtl findet man so ein ideal durchmesser oder besser gesagt je nach köderwahl den richtigen durchmesser!

also ne nut reinflexen stell ich mir recht schwer vor! mal davon abgesehen das es 100% grade sein muss! das plexiglas schmilzt unter der hitze und dann wird es echt nicht schön nee nee mit der flex hab ich bei plexi keine guten erfahrungen gemacht! dremel soll angeblich funktionieren hab ich aber nicht zur hand!
das mit dem relaise clip must du mir genauer erklären! kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es funktioniert! ( nicht böse gemeint) sonst würde keiner für so einen clip so viel geld bezahlen!lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren!
achja das ding nennt sich relaise clip und nicht wie ich es geschrieben habe


----------



## perikles (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



m.laut schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht ob man die einfach so nachbauen darf da es mit sicherheit ein Patent hat.


nachbauen als bastler ja, aber nicht zum verkauf anbieten bzw. industriell herstellen lassen,


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Rotrunna;
> 
> mit 3-5mm bist gut dabei darunter wird zu dünn und die stabilität würde glaub recht niedrig sein.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Like. Genau auf solche Antwort habe ich gewartet. Welche Ködergröße kannst du damit schleppen? Welches Plexiglas (hochglänzend oder matt) hast du benutzt. Ich will demnächst bei evonik bestellen, aber wenn da son glänzendes Zeug ankommt habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Fischen. Danke für den guten Post.


----------



## perikles (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

also ich habe glänzendes und durchsichtiges plexi-glas genommen, die fische haben kein problem damit, wenn ich schleppe, also keine angst, vor dem glanz, ausserdem kann man auch eine feste version ohne clip basteln oder eine komplett auslösende version, bis jetzt hatte ich keine probleme damit, bei mir ist der clip ziemlich stark eingestellt, das sich die raubfische auch gut haken, aber der adrenalin kick ist natürlich um einiges besser, wenn er auslösst und die bremse geht


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



argon08 schrieb:


> achja das ding nennt sich relaise clip und nicht wie ich es geschrieben habe


 
achja das dingg nennt sich release clip und nicht wie du es geschrieben hast ;-)

Sorry, konnte nicht ich mir nicht verkneifen. #h

In diesem Sinne,

Catch & Relaise

Gruß,

der Klug********r


----------



## argon08 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

danke für die verbesserung!!


----------



## perikles (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Like. Genau auf solche Antwort habe ich gewartet. Welche Ködergröße kannst du damit schleppen? W.



also mit dem 22cm kannst du locker einen 23er castaic schleppen, ich schleppe sogar den 23er mit meinem kleinsten board, weil durch die gewichte, die vorne sind, verträgt das kleine board auch die grösseren köder, nur bei den kleineren boards ist der druck wesentlich geringer wenn ein fisch beisst,d.h er taucht unter und wird leichter nach hinten gezogen, deswegen nehme ich die grösseren boards her


----------



## ZanderSeifi (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Nochmal nachgemessen das Rohr ist außen 3,5cm im Durchmesser und nicht nur 3cm wie geschrieben. Die stärke ist aber 3mm.#q
Mein Material war glänzend und im Wasser beim Testen sah man nix mehr davon da waren sie "Ghost"|supergri

Zwecks den selbstgemachten Clips. 
Zubehör:  Edelstahl schraube 2cm lang, Flügelmutter, 2 Unterleg scheiben an denen Dichtgummi aus dem Baumarkt 
drangeklebt wurde und alles zusammen setzen.
 Auf einem Bild von mir kann man es etwas sehen. Werde morgen mal ein Bild davon Hochladen.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (2. April 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schon jemand von euch ein versuch gestartet die teile zu bauen ?|bigeyes


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. April 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Schon jemand von euch ein versuch gestartet die teile zu bauen ?|bigeyes


 
Erst bestellt. Aber selbstverständlich wird dann auch gepostet! Dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen....


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. April 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Vor kurzem gabs beim Stollenwerk n Abverkauf für 19,99€ das Stück. Daher hat sich für mich der Nachbau nicht rentiert


----------



## ZanderSeifi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schon jemand von euch den Nachbau erfolgreich getestet ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich schon, hatte eine Schöne Schleie am Planer..... Leider ging kein Waller drauf  
Hatte die am Po getestet und da liefen die Prima.


----------



## wörni (31. August 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> So hier noch ein Bild von den fast fertigen.
> 
> Müssen nur noch die Clips ran und dann ab auf den See



Hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen:

1.) Ich seh das schon richtig, einer ist für links der andere für rechts?

2.) Wie tariere ich das Teil dann aus? Nach welchen Kriterien? Nicht das ich dann Blei draufklebe bis das Teil absäuft |rolleyes

3.) Laufrichtung ist das abgeschrägte Ende. Gibt es einen Winkel den die Schräge haben sollte?

4.) Wie prüft Ihr ob der Releaseclip nicht zu fest sitzt?

THX


----------



## wörni (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Keiner da?
Noch alle im Urlaub?

;+


----------



## Seele (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



wörni schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Ich seh das schon richtig, einer ist für links der andere für rechts?
> Jo Chef
> ...




Wieviel haben eigentlich jetzt schon welche gebaut?


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schön das es hier weitergeht. Ich bin noch mitten im Bau. Aber eigentlich nur weil ich keine Klebebleie beim Autozubehör gefunden habe. Meine Röhren sind übrigens aus einer Schwimmnudel entstanden. Habe in Schweden welche gesehen wo die Auftriebskörper aus Schaumstoff waren, deshalb habe ich ne orange Schwimmnudel genommen. Vorderer Winkel ist bei mir 45°. Ist halt der Standartwinkel der auch sonst überall Verwendung findet, also warum nicht... In Schweden waren die Auftriebskörper aber nicht rund sondern rechteckig. Es gibt da viele Möglichkeiten auf die teuren Rohre zu verzichten#6

Auch wenn ich das Blei jetzt hätte, gibt es ein Problem. Das Wäre die Bebleiung! Ich möchte mit unterschiedlichen Ködern fischen. Vom Blinker, Swimbait über Spinner bis zum Wobbler.... also wird unterschiedlich viel Druck aufgebaut, der doch eigentlich unterschiedliche Bebleiungen braucht? Ein Bekannter führte mir einen Sideplaner vor mit verschiebbarer Bebleiung. Angeblich sei dies das A und O, damit der Planer gut läuft. Wie steil oder wie waagerecht so ein Teil laufen muss sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Ich möchte es aber eben schnell am Wasser justieren ohne große Arbeit, Kleber oder Werkzeuge. Hat vielleicht einer Ideen für eine variable Bebleiung?

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## wörni (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das Blei jetzt hätte, gibt es ein Problem. Das Wäre die Bebleiung! Ich möchte mit unterschiedlichen Ködern fischen. Vom Blinker, Swimbait über Spinner bis zum Wobbler.... also wird unterschiedlich viel Druck aufgebaut, der doch eigentlich unterschiedliche Bebleiungen braucht? Ein Bekannter führte mir einen Sideplaner vor mit verschiebbarer Bebleiung. Angeblich sei dies das A und O, damit der Planer gut läuft. Wie steil oder wie waagerecht so ein Teil laufen muss sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Ich möchte es aber eben schnell am Wasser justieren ohne große Arbeit, Kleber oder Werkzeuge. Hat vielleicht einer Ideen für eine variable Bebleiung?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn



Das ist eine Idee an der man feilen könnte. |kopfkrat

Vielleicht einen etwas stärkeren Draht nehmen, den Vorne und Hinten befestigen, eventuell sogar rundrum dort kleine Lochbleie draufschieben, zwischendrin mit Schnurstopper. Somit könnte man variabel bleiben.

Man könnte es vielleicht sogar mit Olivenblei mit Schlitz probieren um Bleie zu entfernen oder mehr draufzupacken. 

Wie das dann mit dem Laufverhalten ist oder ob sich da dann viel Dreck sammelt müsste man ausprobieren.

Wie hat diese verschiebbare Bebleiung bei deinm Bekannten ausgesehen?


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Die Planer waren von Jenzi. Google-Bildersuche nach Jenzi Trap Planer Board bringt das: http://www.cvfishing.nl/a-19152183/nieuw-overig/jenzi-corrigator-trap-planer-board

Man kann die Gewichte um 90 Grad drehen und dann frei auf der Führungsschiene bewegen. 

Die Frage ist ob der Aufwand überhaupt nötig ist? Die originalen sind ja auch fertig bebleit. Wie arbeiten die denn unter den verschiedenen Bedingungen?


----------



## wörni (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Schön das es hier weitergeht. Ich bin noch mitten im Bau. Aber eigentlich nur weil ich keine *Klebebleie beim Autozubehör* gefunden habe.
> Björn




Musst zu einem Reifenhändler gehen und fragen ob er Dir ein paar Klebewuchtbleie verkauft. Habe gefragt und der Chef meinte gib dem Lehrling ein bisschen Trinkgeld. Habe 200gr bekommen und dem Lehrling dann 2.-€ Trinkkeld gegeben.


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich hab jetzt folgende Idee. Die Bleimenge wird einmalig ermittel (wie bei den käuflichen auch) und auf ein Stück Markrolon geklebt. Dieses Stück wird ausgesägt und als Schlitten benutzt. In das große Brett des Planers kommt nun unten eine kleine Nut. Die breite der Nut soll nur für die verwendeten Schrauben ausreichend sein. Der Gewichtsschlitten wird dann links und rechts mit Schrauben in dieser Nut befestigt, und ist somit verschiebbar. Für die Schrauben dachte ich an M3. Falls die Nut dem ganzen die Stabilität raubt, kann man ja Stege zwischendurch stehen lassen. Wer viel Zeit hat, kann auch jeden Centimeter nen Loch bohren.

Soweit die Theorie. Bleibt die Frage offen ob es reicht die Trimmung zu verschieben oder ob man auch das Gewicht der Trimmung verändern muss? Man könnte ja noch einen 2. Schlitten mitsichführen.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

@wörni: Danke, da hatte ich was falsch in Erinnerung. Dann muss ich mal zum Reifenfritzen oder Reifenali#6


----------



## Wurschtsepp (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Wie kompliziert ist es so nen Sideplaner selber zubauen? Wie sieht es mit dem Zeitaufwand aus?


----------



## Seele (6. September 2012)

Ganz einfach und nach 30 min ist alles erledigt

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wörni (16. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hab mal versucht es nachzubasteln. War jetzt auch nicht das Problem. Nur habe ich irgendwie nach den 1.Angaben  von ZanderSeifi



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Habe das Rohr in 3mm stärke 3cm Durchmesser und 22cm länge genommen. Die 3 mm deshalb da es stabieler und besser zu sägen ist.
> 
> |bigeyes



gleich bestellt und gebastelt und erst später seine berichtigte Angabe zum Rohrdurchmesser gelesen 

Also beim ersten Test in einer wirklich starken Strömung ging der Planer öfter unter wenn in eine blöde Welle erwischt  hatte. Auch kam ich auch nicht wirklich weit in die Strömung raus.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch den Clip etwas weiter zur Mitte des Bretts versetzen (3-4cm weg vom vorderen Rand). Dann müsste das Brett doch eigentlich einen schrägeren Winkel haben und besser gegen die Strömung raus ziehen, was meint ihr?

Ich denke der Auftrieb beim 3cm Rohrdurchmesser ist etwas zu gering.

Habe mir jetzt Rohre in 3,6cm und 3,8 cm Durchmesser bestellt und dann schauen wir mal weiter.


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Wozu brauch man sowas?^^


----------



## Frosch38 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhHaq9wcGLw
Hier erklärt Fynn Krause das Schleppangeln und auch die Sideplaner. :m


----------



## N00blikE05 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Sowas muss ich mir für die Ostsee basteln!:q:m

...aber eine Frage hab ich. Wie geht das Brett vom Boot weg. Ist das Brett zum Rohr in einem bestimmten Winkel oder ist das parallel?


----------



## Frosch38 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Das ist parallel. Durch die Öse oder Clip vorne wir ein Wasserdruck auf den Planer erzeugt und lässt diesen vom Boot abdriften. Andere können das bestimmt besser erklären.


----------



## Seele (20. September 2012)

Ich hab noch eine geile Idee. wenn es funktioniert sollte ich es ab A.S.O. Verkaufen, aber ich glaube es bleibt ein AB-planer  
Bau beginnt die Tage und ausgiebigen Test gibt es in einer Woche. Berichte dann in zwei Wochen, wenn es nicht klappt dann nicht  

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (20. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So fertig gebaut ist mal, wir werden sehen


----------



## hechti666 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Die Spannung steigt!#h


----------



## wörni (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So, nachdem ich bei meinem letzten Sideplaner-Test am Fluss schon beim Transport die obere Flage abgebrochen habe |gr: und nach mehrmaligen "auswerfen" des Planers (musste eine Kehrströmung überwerfen) ist zu guter letzt auch noch die kleine Plexiglaslasche an der der Releaseclip befestigt ist vom "Motherboard" abgerissen #d|evil:#d

Also habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie ich das Ganze "wartungsfrei" und vor allem mit "*einem*" Bord "links & rechts" ohne erheblich Umbaustress fischen kann.

Das ist dabei rausgekommen:


----------



## wörni (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Die Sicherung unten mit dem Fahrradgummischlauch ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig.

Das Plexiglas-L habe ich mit dem Heißluftföhn in Form gebracht. Dann eine passgenauen Schlitz mit der Laubsäge in das Board sägen. jetzt kann man einfach das Plexiglas-L links oder rechts reinstecken.

Als Sicherung unten habe ich einen trapezförmigen Schnitt mit der Laubsäge gemacht und den Fahrradgummi darüber gespannt.

Nachdem man das L-förmige Teil reingesteckt hat kann man unten den Gummi drüberschieben. 

Oben noch Relaiseclip drangeschraubt-fertig.

Soweit die Theorie |rolleyes werde demnächst testen ob es so auch am Wasser funktioniert.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hey Wörni, vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag! Sieht super aus.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Wurschtsepp (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@Seele wie siehts aus mit deiner Idee


----------



## sven123 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hallo,
werde auch bald mal mit dem Bau beginnen.
Mir kommt noch der Gedanke mit dem Blei, wie wäre es denn einfach ein Loch bohren Wirbel rein und man kann dann verschieden schwere Birnenbleie einhängen, je nachdem was für ein Köder ich schleppen will?


----------



## Seele (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> @Seele wie siehts aus mit deiner Idee




Sehr gut, hat wunderbar geklappt. hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es so gut funktioniert :g


----------



## Wurschtsepp (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Berichte uns


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Mach ich bald, muss erst Fotos machen. A.S.O. ist nicht interessiert dran, werdens halt dann so abschauen. Mir auch egal, könnten höchstens Anglerboard Planer raus bringen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*





So ich hab auch mal mit 2en angefangen...
Mal schauen wann ich wieder zeit hab zum weitermachen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

wie macht ihr die scheiß rohre zu :-O ?


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Nen deckl drauf bappen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Langsam verzweifle ich.... Ich bekomm den Schwimmkörper nicht dicht.
Mir läuft immer irgendwo Wasser rein. Habt ihr tipps?


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Langsam verzweifle ich.... Ich bekomm den Schwimmkörper nicht dicht.
> Mir läuft immer irgendwo Wasser rein. Habt ihr tipps?



Und ich dachte Du benutzt Schwimmnudeln. Was sind das für Rohre? Womit klebst Du denn zur Zeit das Material?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich bin nicht der mit den Schwimmnudeln  Rohre sind aus PVC sind Elektroverlegerohre aus der Arbeit die wir über hatten. Hab alles mit 2 Komponentenkleber geklebt. Hält auch alles bombenfest, bis auf die Deckel des Rohrs.


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Sauber plan schleifen ist ganz wichtig. Dann sollte es kein Problem mehr sein, du kannst ja auch Silikon verwenden.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Is ganz glatt abgeschnitten und dann angeraut damit der Kleber besser haftet. Heute früh hatte ich den 4ten versuch. Wieder nichts. Jetz is der 2K Kleber auch alle -.-


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Heißkleber hätt ich noch rumliegen?


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hahah ich bin der mit den Schwimmnudeln ;-)
Aber auf deinen Bildern sah es auch so aus. 

Das hört sich so an als ob Du sauber und vernünftig gearbeitet hast. Vielleicht ist der Kleber zu flüssig. Ich benutze am liebsten dickflüssigen Epoxykleber (5 Min) für Klebverbindungen. Es ist sehr gut spaltfüllend. Ob es auch geeignet ist für PVC müsste ich nachschlagen. Aber da Du noch Heißkleber da hast -> Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Also ich hab mit Sicumet geklebt. 
Heißkleber ist nich zu empfehlen wenn der im Sommer warm wird schmilzt er in der Kiste und im Winter bricht er bei Minus Graden. Normal sollte jeder kleber gehen wenn man sauber geschliffen hat. Schau halt wo das Loch ist und hau da noch etwas Kleber drauf.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hab den Heißkleber vor ner halben Stunde drauf. Werd gleich mal schauen ob er schon hart ist. Als Handwerker arbeitet man immer sauber |bla:


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Der sollte nach 2 min schon trocken sein. Aber das muss mit Kleber gehen. Hab 4 Stück hinter einander ohne Probleme geklebt. Ich depp hab sogar noch nen Schlitz in das Rohr gemacht damit das Brett besser hält und da fehlt sich gar nix.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

bei dem Brett hab ich ja kein Problem nur an den Rohröffnungen.


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Kann dir da schlecht helfen, weil normal sollte es echt kein Problem sein bei planen Flächen. 
Kannst mal mit nem Bild versuchen, ob man da was erkennen kann.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Als Handwerker arbeitet man immer sauber |bla:


Den Kabelknecht möcht ich kennenlernen! #h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

hahaha:-D so ich habs endlich geschafft. is dicht. nun is eig. alles fertig bis auf die bebleiung. habt ihr tipps oder richtwerte wieviel gramm und an welche positionen?


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So nach langer Wartezeit hier nun endlich die Variante bei der ihr euch das Blei sparen könnt und zugleich euren Planer flexibler einsetzen könnt bzw auf das Ködergewicht abstimmen könnt. 

Das ganze ist sogar einfacher zu bewerkstelligen als ein Blei zu befestigen. Ihr nehmt einfach ein Stück Kunststoff (am Besten ein Thermoplast), erwärmt ihn und knick ihn 90° ab, so dass ihr eine Fläche zum Schrauben habt. Dieses Gebilde (Größe beliebig, je nach gewünschtem Druck), schraubt ihr mit einer Flügelmutter/Schraube auf euren Planer. 







Fertig ist das "verstellbare Blei". Durch drehen des Flaps, erzeugt ihr nun unterschiedlichen Auf- bzw Abtrieb und könnt damit das Eintauchverhalten des Planerkopfes verändern. 

Habe es selbst getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei, einfach aber genial. 

Honorierungen, auch von renomierten Planerbauern, bitte gern auf mein Konto überweisen :vik: gerne nehme ich auch Hardware an #h


----------



## sven123 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hey,
an welche Ecke machst du das Teil, gegenüber des Auslösers?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Habs jetzt mal auf die gegenüberliegende Seite wegen Verwicklungen gemacht und damit er nicht noch weiter seitlich ausschlägt. ist aber ziemlich egal denke ich.


----------



## sven123 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

OK danke.
Werde mich dann in den Wintermonaten mal an den Bau begeben.
Brauche nämlich welche wo man auch mal 200 Gramm Blei mit schleppen kann.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Also der auf dem Bild hat schon ne gut Pfündige Karausche den Po gegen das Hochwasser gezogen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

merce Seele  Bin gerade in der Arbeit und werd mir das Teil gleich mal bauen  besser als Blei danke. Wofür der Sprengring vorne?


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Der war früher zum testen wieviel Blei ich brauche  
Das ist nur ein Testplaner, aber der funzt gut, ich sollte produzieren


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

sooo Teile sind fertig. Heute abend wird alles zusammengebaut, morgen früh kommen sie das erste mal zum Einsatz... Mal sehn ob es beim Testen schon Fischerfolge gibt.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Also Bilder her uff, ich hab mich auch beeilt, dass du deine Platten fertig bringst


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schicht dauert leider noch bis 22.15 Uhr


----------



## sven123 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich überlege noch was man als Fahne nehmen kann, meine müsste recht hoch sein. Scheiß Segler bei uns#d


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Sooo Mädls die "Tauchschaufeln" gerade montiert.
Hier nochmal danke danke danke @ Seele...
Bilder sind nicht besonders gut  aber man sieht was.
Fahne is lackiertes Plexiglas. Nur so als Tipp
Die 2 Planer haben mich genau 8€ gekostet und zwar waren das die zwei Clips.

















Sind nicht perfekt aber im Winter hab ich mehr Zeit. Kein Zeitdruck. Da werden sie nochmal überarbeitet.
Gruß vom Bayrischen Meer#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@Jonas: Sauber, ich würd auch einen nehmen:q


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Haha im Winter geh ich in Serie 
Ich bin auch billiger als die 70 Euronen von A.S.O. ;D
Hoffe die beiden sind nicht zugroß.... :S


----------



## wörni (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Das sieht gut aus #r


----------



## Seele (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hab vorhin mal zwei Videos gemacht mit unterschiedlichen Flügeleinstellungen. Wenn ich Zeit hab lad ich die mal hoch. Muss auch erst schauen ob man den Unterschied gut erkennen kann.

Übrigends kann man auch mit einer zum Planer 90° versetzten Leiste den Anpressdruck bewerkstelligen. Ist halt dann nicht verstellbar, aber wer das nicht braucht, hat sicher damit die einfachere und Bessere Lösung. Allerdings wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, dann nutze ich sie, ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Seele (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hier nun die zwei Videos, ich denke man kann ganz gut erkennen wie die Spitze einmal mehr nach oben zeigt und einmal richtig eintaucht. 

Auf Grund des Hochwassers konnte ich leider keine besseren Videos machen, aber der Sinn ist erkenntlich. 

Video mit Auftrieb

Video mit Abtrieb


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Sauber @ seele. 
so sehn meine auch aus im Wasser. Hab heute Vormittag getestet. 
Meine Tests sind nur Teilweise befriedigend. 
Lauf ist super funktioniert alles wunderbar. 
Das erste Problem. Große Wobbler wie z.b. Grandma mit viel Druck oder diverse Deeprunner clinken sich ab ner Geschwindigkeit von 2,2-2,7km/h aus dem Clip aus. Druck ist einfach zu groß zwischen Rute und Köder. Kleinere Köder oder flacherlaufende haben kein Problem dargestellt. Die Castaics auch nicht. Sogar bei Geschwindigkeiten bis 4 km/h kein Problem.
2tes Problem minimaler Wassereinbruch beim rechten Board.
3tes Problem abbruch der Sichtfahne beim Drill.
4tes Problem Klebstelle vom Cliphalter beim Linken Board.
Problem 2-4 lassen sich beheben, da hab ich mir schon was einfallen lassen heute auf Arbeit. Das mit dem großen Druck is das einzige Problem. Was nicht besonders schlimm ist, dann häng ich halt nich die Druckmacher an die Boards. Festere Clips wären ne möglichkeit oder?? Oder kleinere Boards?


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Also meins kriegst fast nicht ausgeklinkt, aber der ist ja auch für die ganz Dicken  
Hab mir die eigentlich nur für den Po gebaut, aber hab jetzt auch ne Idee um die im konservativen Deutschland zu nutzen.


----------



## sven123 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hey,
schlag die Schurr einfach einmal um den Clip und er löst nicht mehr aus.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

ja dann löst er ja garnicht mehr aus. was is dann bei nem Biss???


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> ja dann löst er ja garnicht mehr aus. was is dann bei nem Biss???




der fisch haut sich selber an:q und du musst dann bis zum Gohst drillen und selbst auslösen so wie bei den die eh fest auf der Schnur sitzen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ne das is doch *******  wofür hab ich dann nen Schnurclip. Wenn dann soll, dass Board sich frei auf der Schnur dann bewegen....


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich hab welche vom waller angeln dran da löst sich nicht so schnell der wobbler da kannst den Druck am clipeinstellen ich fische damit wobbler die 7m laufen und die machen auch ordentlich Druck ,fische aber nicht mit dem ghost ich hab den nachbau vom finnischen sideplaner


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Is die Frage was du da für Clips dran hast?


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...m/wels-zubehoer/seapoint-line-clip/detail.jsf

Die benutze ich


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Okay, ich glaub die sind sogar bei meinem Händler vorhanden. Dachte die Clips sind für Downrigger?


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

http://www.angeldiele.de/Extras/Ditt-Datt-Sonstiges/Side-Planer-Scherbrett-15-cm.html

Diese auslöseklemme hatte ich vorher und die taugt in der Wurzel nix vom Brett ganz zu schweigen auch Müll,ob die anderen für nen DR sind weiß ich nicht ich benutze sie im Sommer für meine bojen Montage und im Herbst zum schleppen und sie erfüllen ihren Zweck,das gute is bei den das man den Druck einstellen kann also sogar für kleine wobbler denn schafft das sogar ein 25cm barsch


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Das sind doch die Offshore Clips, die hab ich und find sie super. Gibts in 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Stärken und sind schön klein.


----------



## nitronic88 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

mich würde interessieren ob die dinger denn auch gut laufen!=


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Na klar, wenn man sauber arbeitet schon.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hab meine seid einigen Tagen am Wasser immer beim Schleppen dabei. Laufen wie die Ghost Planer, und mit der verstellbaren Schaufel von Seele kannste jede Ködergröße mit dem selben Brett fischen.


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Hab meine seid einigen Tagen am Wasser immer beim Schleppen dabei. Laufen wie die Ghost Planer, und mit der verstellbaren Schaufel von Seele kannste jede Ködergröße mit dem selben Brett fischen.




Man nannte es Seele-Flap    

Klappts gut oder? Meine Planer sind ja zum Uferfischen gedacht weniger zum Schleppen, auch wenn das geht, aber das sind sie mit 35cm schon gut groß


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

 meine haben auch 35cm .... machen schon gewaltigen Druck auf den Hechtruten.... Nen Kumpel hat sie sich mal ausgeliehn... hat sie mir am nächsten Tag mit einem traurigen Gesicht wieder gebracht, er meinte: "Die Dinger sind ja brutal.... der Druck.... meine Rute.... und dann ist sie gebrochen"


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Wobei sich der Druck ja eigentlich negativ auf die Scheuchwirkung auswirken sollte, oder?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich würd mal sagen das macht nicht viel aus. Die geräuschkulisse wird die selbe sein bzw. vll minimal lauter. Das is doch für nen Fisch wie ne Ente die übers Wasser schwimmt  wenn er die Dinger überhaupt bemerkt. Scheuchwirkung is mir am Chiemsee eh egal^^ Hier sind soviel Segler E-Bootfahrer und Dampfer unterwegs....


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Am Chiemsee mag das so sein, an anderen, ruhigeren, Gewässern denke ich macht das einen Unterschied.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Glaub nich, dass das irgend nen Fisch beeinflusst.
Außer er rennt mim Kopf dagegen


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Warum hast du dir so große gebaut? Brauchst doch nie so große Dinger oder, find die nur unpraktischer je größer.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Glaub nich, dass das irgend nen Fisch beeinflusst.
> Außer er rennt mim Kopf dagegen



Vergleich mal die Offshore Planer mit den ASO-Planern. Die Offshore machen wesentlich mehr Druck -> du wirst wesentlich weniger fangen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@ Seele: weil ich auch öfter mal 35er bis 40er Renken am System anbiete. 
@ Fabi: ich hasse deine besserwisserei


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Da brauchst aber doch keine solche Klopper, wie gesagt ich zieh da riesen Köfis gegen den Po bei Hochwasser. 
Aber immer etwas Backup ist ja nicht schlecht


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> @ Fabi: ich hasse deine besserwisserei



Keine Besserwisserei, schlichtweg Fakten. Werd aber dazu auch nichtsmehr schreiben.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Keine Besserwisserei, schlichtweg Fakten. Werd aber dazu auch nichtsmehr schreiben.



jetz is er schon wieder eingeschnappt   du weißt wie ich s mein...


----------



## sven123 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hallo,
nun ist endlich mein erster Planer fertig.
Hatte einige Probleme mit dem Kleber, Sauzeug von Evonik.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Schön, saubere Arbeit. 

Ohhh mit Flap  das wird noch der Kassenschlager werden


----------



## sven123 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich hoffe du enttäuscht mich nicht, mit dem Flap .|supergri
Naja siehst zwar schon gut aus, aber noch nicht sauber genug.
Das erste Rohr hat mir der Kleber gesprengt, konnte es erst nicht glauben.


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Wie gesprengt????

Also mich hab ich nicht enttäuscht 
Notfalls weg und Blei in das Loch


----------



## sven123 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ja als ich die Deckel auf das Rohr geklebt habe, der erste Deckel super bei dem zweiten auch erst.
15 min. später plötzlich lauter Risse im Rohr, sah aus wie ein Spinnennetz.
Habe mich dann über den Kleber schlau gemacht und siehe da, es kommt von den Gasen die dieser bildet.
Das Rohr hat 3 mm Wandstärke|bigeyes


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Goil


----------



## sven123 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Der Kleber heißt *ACRIFIX® 1R 0192*

von Evonik


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@Sven 

Sind das nicht die waller Clips bzw DR clip die ich vorgeschlagen hatte ,die ich auch benutze ?


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ja sind sie, hatte hier noch 2 rumliegen.


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Sind zwar sehr Klobig halten aber viel Druck stand finde die deswegen auch praktischer als die anderen


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Und teuer sind sie auch nicht.
Habe bei den Dingern nur noch ein Alupin eingearbeitet, das sie sich nicht drehen können.
Bei einer schraube drehen sie sich nämlich!


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Billig und erfüllen ihren Zweck


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Bin auf den ersten test gespannt.


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Dann Berichte mal ,ich habe schon paar Kilometer mit meinen runter aber konnte noch keinen biss verzeichnen beste Zeit kommt ja erst noch


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Muss sehen das ich den zweiten noch fertig bekomme.
Und dann baue ich noch 2 kleine|supergri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. November 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hi zusammen, hat irgendwer die neuen Ghost-Sideplaner???????
Kann mir wer die Mase durchgeben von der größe die ihr habt?
Will ihn genau nachbauen, Und kenn leider niemand der einen hat.
Gruß Jonas


----------



## heu20 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Servus

Bin auch gerade beim Bau und leider wurde mein erster Versuch auch "gesprengt". Und das obwohl ich ein 2mm Lüftungsloch im hinteren Deckel gebohrt hatte. Hoffe der neue Versuch gelingt mit 3,5mm Loch. Muss nu nochmal Rohr nachbestellen :-(
Werde berichten.

Mit was wurde sonst geklebt? 5-Minuten-Epoxid hab ich schon gelesen. Würde ich als Modellbauer eher von abraten, denn das Zeug wird schnell brüchig und hat eine deutlich schlechtere Haltekraft wie 24h Laminierharz. Zudem ist das Acryl ja nicht saugfähig, was für eine gute Verklebung mit Harzsystemen entscheidend ist.

TL Jan


----------



## heu20 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Auch beim neuen Versuch an der gerade Seite Risse. Könnte kotzen bei sowas..... Glaub wenn man sich an die Verarbeitungshinweise hält kann man mit dem Zeug als Normalsterblicher kaum arbeiten...
Material vorher tempern
Keinerlei Kleber ins Innere von abgeschlossenen Räumen gelangen lassen
Hinterher tempern
Aushärten im Neonlicht

Werd dann doch mal Harz versuchen. Keine Lust noch mehr der teuren Rohre zu schrotten...

TL Jan


----------



## ZanderSeifi (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich habe für meine UHU Plastikkleber genommen.

Hält Bombenfest und gab keine Risse oder so.


----------



## Seele (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Wie wärs mit Pattex Ultra Gel? Ist ein wasserfester Sekundenkleber. Musst halt genau arbeiten, dass es dicht ist.


----------



## heu20 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Servus

Hab nu mit Wacker Elastosil E41 geklebt. Hab ich noch vom Modellbau. Teufelszeug, aber muss 3 Tage härten.

Acryfix ist gut, aber die richtige Verarbeitung ist mir zu aufwändig. Erst 2-3 Stunden Tempern, dann kleben, dann am besten unter Neonlicht wieder Tempern. Ich will da doch nur 2 blöde Deckel draufpappen ;-)

TL Jan


----------



## sven123 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Habe für die Deckel uhu genommen, dicht und fest.
Für den Rest das Sauzeugs, hat mich auch viel nerven gekostet.
Habe nichts getempert.


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Sikaflex wäre sicher auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

hallo, suche ja auch noch Sideplaner zum fischen vom Boot aus...
Will die 30er Castaic Realbait schleppen und dabei die Sideplaner nutzen...
Ich habe das Glück das ich mich mit Motorkraft fortbewegen darf...

Deshalb meine Frage da ich wirklich zwei linke Hände habe, ob mir jemand wenn er gerade dabei ist auch ein Paar Sideplaner(jeweils ein links/rechts) mitbauen könnte?

Denke über den Preis wird man sich dann einig...#h


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2013)

Zwei neue  
Kleiner Tipp, nie ht Rohre verwenden, ihr werdet nicht glücklich. 
Die schwarzen offshore Clips Reichen für Planet mir rund 30cm aus, wer aber auf Waller fischen will sollte die orangenen nehmen. 





Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sven123 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hallo,
hab auch wieder gebastelt|rolleyes


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit dem Spröde werden von Plexiglas, gerade an den Klebestellen. Hatte da schon bei anderen Anwendungen ganz schön Probleme. Ist auch ein Grund warum ich meine nicht aus Plexiglas mache. 
Sichtigkeit ist zwar etwas höher, aber dafür werden andere Materialien nicht so leicht spröde. 

Übrigens, sehr schöne Planer.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



Seele schrieb:


> Zwei neue
> Kleiner Tipp, nie ht Rohre verwenden, ihr werdet nicht glücklich.
> Die schwarzen offshore Clips Reichen für Planet mir rund 30cm aus, wer aber auf Waller fischen will sollte die orangenen nehmen.
> 
> ...


 

So mittlerweile meins meins meins:k

Besten Dank nochmal für die Bauhilfe...

Jetzt liest man das meist das Anbringen der Platte am Rohr und das dicht bekommen das große Problem ist....
Mir ist der Einfall gekommen, kann man nicht das Rohr nehmen mit ne große Rohrschelle drum und wo die zusammengeschraubt wird an diesen Bolzen dann gleichzeitig die Platte befestigen?
Hat das schon mal jemand getestet?
Oder was würde dagegen sprechen?
Dann würde das Kleben komplett wegfallen, man müsste nur zwei Löcher bohren Bolzen durch festschrauben fertig oder?


----------



## Seele (3. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Wäre ziemlich rabiate Bauweise, aber von der Funktion her sollte es schon gehen. Schelle muss halt richtig fest sitzen damit sie sich nicht dreht.


----------



## heu20 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So, endlich konnte ich meinen Eigenbau testen. Dabei wurden auch gleich die neuen Rhino Team Trolling Dive Master mitsamt Multis getestet. Planer laufen super, Einstellung der Tauchschaufel ist sehr sensibel. Konnte dann gleich eine 56er Seeforelle haken!

TL Jan


----------



## wörni (17. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

@Seele

habe mir ja auch den Planer mit Plexiglas nachgebaut. Beim ersten Test letzes Jahr mit 150g Wallerblei und Schwimmer ist das Teil bei guter Strömung abgesoffen.
Ich denke mein Brett ist einfach zu klein dimensioniert.

Hast du vielleicht mal die Maße und Rohrdurchmesser mit der du deine Wallerplaner baust?


----------



## Seele (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Ich nehme ein 50er Rohr und die Platte ist etwa 35cm lang.


----------



## wörni (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Danke Dir schon mal für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Welchen Rohrdurchmesser nimmst du da?


----------



## Seele (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

50er steht doch dran. Das ist logischerweise der Durchmesser. Länge ergibt sich eigentlich von selber beim winklig absägen.


----------



## wörni (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Manchmal brauch ich halt ein bisschen länger am Morgen


----------



## wörni (19. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

achja, wie breit ist dein Brett wenn es 35 cm lang ist und auf welcher "Höhe" am Brett (mittig?) befestigst du den Releaseclip?

Danke dir noch mal für deine Hilfe


----------



## ZanderSeifi (19. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Dickes Petri :m





heu20 schrieb:


> So, endlich konnte ich meinen Eigenbau testen. Dabei wurden auch gleich die neuen Rhino Team Trolling Dive Master mitsamt Multis getestet. Planer laufen super, Einstellung der Tauchschaufel ist sehr sensibel. Konnte dann gleich eine 56er Seeforelle haken!
> 
> TL Jan


----------



## Seele (19. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



wörni schrieb:


> achja, wie breit ist dein Brett wenn es 35 cm lang ist und auf welcher "Höhe" am Brett (mittig?) befestigst du den Releaseclip?
> 
> Danke dir noch mal für deine Hilfe




nach belieben. Es ist ein Eigenbau, da kann man die Maße variieren.


----------



## hauki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*



heu20 schrieb:


> So, endlich konnte ich meinen Eigenbau testen. Dabei wurden auch gleich die neuen Rhino Team Trolling Dive Master mitsamt Multis getestet. Planer laufen super, Einstellung der Tauchschaufel ist sehr sensibel. Konnte dann gleich eine 56er Seeforelle haken!
> 
> TL Jan



Petri Jan, schöner Fisch.

Mit Deinen Fotos hast Du mich letztens, was die Boards anbetrifft, angefixt #h
Werde wohl auch basteln müssen...

Tight Lines an alle
/hauki


----------



## heu20 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

So, hier nun die vorerst letzte Evolutionsstufe! Tauchschaufel ebenfalls aus Acryl. Das rote Nylon am Schnurclip dient dazu den Clip vom Bord wegzuziehen. Dann einfach die Schnur greifen, stramm halten und diese Richtung Bord ziehen. Danach dann an der Klemme vorne auslösen. So ist der Planer in gut 2-3 Sekunden gelöst. Viel besser wie zweite Klemme oder Karabiner!!

TL Jan


----------



## Seele (26. März 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Also der sieht mal richtig gut aus. Tolle Arbeit.


----------



## knauermi (17. September 2013)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem ersten Beitrag mal ne Frage.
Ich dachte bei den Aso Sideplanern ist das Rohr hinten und vorne offen.
Der Sideplaner taucht dann auch erst bei Strömung oder Fahrt auf.
Wenn das Boot stehen bleibt und der Druck vom Planer nachlässt geht er unter.
Der Auftrieb entsteht dadurch das das Blei hinten ist.
Das muss so sein. Je mehr Blei Hinten desto mehr Auftrieb
aber auch je mehr Speed braucht man.
Schleppt man dann  los kommt der Planer mit der leichten Frontpartie nach oben zeigend in Fahrt und taucht wie ein U-Boot auf.
wegen Dieser Konstruktion hat der Planer auch beim Drill so gut wie keinen Widerstand.
Mich wundert das da versucht wird Deckel aufzukleben.????

lg Michi


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

Goil, das wird mein nächstes Projekt


----------



## tomlö (14. Juni 2015)

*Auch ich habe gebastelt*

Nachdem ich hier immer nur lese möchte ich auch mal meinen Bau vorstellen. 

 Meine Variante: Rohr 32/28mm (8Euro) mit Plexiglasplatte 3mm (ca. 4 Euro), geklebt mit Evonik-Kleber (8Euro), Original-Clips von A.S.O. (3 Stück für je 6 Euro), rotes Plexiglas (6Euro inkl. Versand), Blei (Ebay 3Euro inkl. Versand). Gekauft habe ich das ganze Plexiglaszeugs bei hbholzmaus.de weil es da alles zusammen gibt und ich mir so den Einzelversand spare. Insgesamt sind die Planer ca. 25cm lang.

 Ich habe also für 4 Planer mit 3 Clips ( ich hatte gedacht das einer bestimmt Ausschuss wird) 47 Euro gezahlt.

 Der Bau hat mich 2 Abende gekostet. Wichtig war mir das ich die Planer rechts und links einsetzten kann, deswegen auch der Plexiglassteg welcher durch die Planer geht. Die Clips werden dann einfach auf die richtige Seite je nach bedarf mit 2 Schrauben aus Edelstahl festgeschraubt.

 Getestet habe ich einen Planer letzte Woche am Brombachsee. Auch mein Druck auf die Rute ist gewaltig. Man braucht unbedingt dicke Schnüre damit die Clips halten. Nur meine 0.25mm geflochtene hat im Clip gehalten, meine dünne 0.15er Whipflash hat nicht gehalten. Da ist sicher noch Verbesserungspotenzial damit der Druck nicht so groß ist. Gefangen habe ich leider nichts, dafür war der Akku des Leihbootes nach 3 Stunden schleppen leer und ich durfte mit meinem Kumpel vom der unteren Staumauer bis zum Bootsverleih rauf rudern. Naja - wenigstens war das Wetter super. 

 So richtig fertig sind jetzt erst 2 Planer, bei den weiteren 2 fehlen mir noch die Ideen für die Fähnchen. Mein einer Planer heißt: lieber Fisch, der andre heißt: böser Hai. Welcher welcher ist könnt ihr euch bestimmt denken.

 Ein Tipp für alle welche sich auch mal einen Planer zusammenkleben möchten: Baut ich eine kleine Halterung wo der Kiel beim kleben gehalten wird – das ermöglicht ein senkrechtes und fluchtiges Kleben. Alles andere ist absolute Handwerkskunst (und die habe ich nicht). Und um dem Kleber sauber punktuell auftragen zu können: Auf die Klebertube passen genau die Nadeln von Spritzen, welche man sich für 25cent in der Apotheke kaufen kann. Die Kanülen mit dem größten Durchmesser waren perfekt für mich. Sauber abkleben ist natürlich auch ganz praktisch für alle die genau so ungeschickt beim kleben sich anstellen wie ich mich. 



 Und jetzt noch ein paar Impressionen von meiner Variante:

 Gruß aus Mittelfranken
 Tomlö


----------



## tomlö (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ghost Sidplaner selbst gemacht.*

#qIch freue mich natürlich über Kommentare - und dabei ist es mir egal ob fachliche Verbesserungsvorschläge oder saublödes Geschwafel|bla: - für beides bin ich gern zu haben :q

 Und wer von meine Bastelkünsten so begeistert ist: Gegen ein Bier dürft ihr die Dinger gerne in Nürnberg euch anschauen  inkl. blöden (und guten) Basteltipps von mir. |engel:
 Dann könnt Ihr euch auch die Vorrichtung zum kleben des Kiels anschauen - ein Meisterwerk der fränkischen Ingenieurskunst #q

 Gruß aus Mittelfranken
 Tomlö


----------

